# texture fillrate fixed w00t



## wolf (Feb 10, 2008)

just thought that i would add that i really like that 0.1.6 has the proper texture fillrate for my 8800GT, as oppose to showing the exact same figure as the Pixel fillrate.

and a question, is the pixel/texturing fillrate on the 8600GT the same? becuase in 0.1.6 they show as the same, but i am uncertain as to wether they are the same in actuality


----------

